# Lactobacillus supplements tested



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://apha.confex.com/apha/130am/techprog...paper_37244.htm They tested several brands in the Seattle area and found a lot of problems with the brands they tested. This may be why many people who buy random acidophilus/lactobacillus from the stores find they have either no results or inconsistant results.Several brands of probiotics seem to get good results from people here on the board and it may make sense to stick to those, as some of them (Culturelle, PB8, Probiotica, VSL#3) seem to do fairly well for several people reliably.K.


----------

